# Seatruck Progress



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

I have noticed that Seatrucks new build, SEATRUCK PROGRESS, was en route to Dublin this morning, but has diverted off to take shelter at Lynas. She has also changed her destination to Liverpool.


----------

